# The Super Mario Galaxy 2 Discussion Thread/ How far are you?



## Fillfall (May 23, 2010)

So this games comes to America tomorrow. Let's talk about it

All Transmissions
www.youtube.com/v/qleVPr10PRw&feature=channel
http://www.youtube.com/v/hp1hdcw7HOM&feature=channel
http://www.youtube.com/v/54_LSI-gCl4&feature=channel
http://www.youtube.com/v/p9UshSHuzDY&feature=channel
http://www.youtube.com/v/9mh5fLrS11w&feature=channel
http://www.youtube.com/v/wMaZqkq5uPg&feature=channel
http://www.youtube.com/v/UC5sTfaPvns&feature=channel
http://www.youtube.com/v/O07vq5HhfrI&feature=channel
http://www.youtube.com/v/RTmj06n-jB0&feature=channel
http://www.youtube.com/v/yoS712EvPSc&feature=channel
http://www.youtube.com/v/71z267y-Qro&feature=channel
http://www.youtube.com/v/XIN4Fhczfu8&feature=channel
http://www.youtube.com/v/7XwxCA03bUU&feature=channel
http://www.youtube.com/v/-zGNdUOTRSU&feature=channel
http://www.youtube.com/v/iiRKP5zJqQE
http://www.youtube.com/v/mKLSvcOze_g&feature=channel


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 23, 2010)

Don't really think it needs another thread because it's getting released tomorow.


----------



## Mr. L (May 23, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Don't really think it needs another thread because it's getting released tomorow.


Tommorow!?It's today in Canada.


----------



## Zangy (May 23, 2010)

THIS GAME IS EGGS!!! MIYAMOTO ADMITTED IT WAS A JOKE TO SEE HOW STUPID NINTENDO FANS ARE THAT THEY WOULD BUY THE EXACT SAME GAME TWICE


----------



## Jas0n (May 23, 2010)

Kobry614 said:
			
		

> THIS GAME IS EGGS!!! MIYAMOTO ADMITTED IT WAS A JOKE TO SEE HOW STUPID NINTENDO FANS ARE THAT THEY WOULD BUY THE EXACT SAME GAME TWICE


I prefer bacon


----------



## Tyeforce (May 23, 2010)

Kobry614 said:
			
		

> THIS GAME IS EGGS!!! MIYAMOTO ADMITTED IT WAS A JOKE TO SEE HOW STUPID NINTENDO FANS ARE THAT THEY WOULD BUY THE EXACT SAME GAME TWICE


Troll be trollin'.


----------



## Mr. L (May 23, 2010)

So, is it out *today* or *tomorrow*?


----------



## Tyeforce (May 23, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> So, is it out *today* or *tomorrow*?


*Today*.


----------



## Mr. L (May 23, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm guessing you already have it.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 23, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope. Gotta wait until Toys "R" Us opens at 10:00 AM. >_> It's 7:43 AM right now here. ._.


----------



## Mr. L (May 23, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel your pain, I've gotta wait like 2-3 more hours to get mine as well :[.


----------



## 4861 (May 23, 2010)

I just finished the first world. 

Throwback Galaxy is not in the first world. 
Bosses are somewhat challenging. There is a bank to put your starbits in.


----------



## NikoKing (May 23, 2010)

Ah, I might get the game later today with some grade money I get ;D .


----------



## Blue_Jay (May 23, 2010)

Almost on world 5. I can't wait to get to the Throwback Galaxy.


----------



## Zangy (May 23, 2010)

<big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big>ROSALINA SHOWS UP AT THE END AND ALSO THE REWARD FOR GETTING ALL THE STARS IS A REALLY HARD LEVEL AND PLAYABLE WARIO</big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big>


----------



## Rocketman (May 23, 2010)

Thanks for telling me. Oh no, you just ruined my game. What a horrible spoiler to a game with such a great, compelling story.


----------



## Yokie (May 23, 2010)

It's still not released in Europe.


----------



## Joe (May 23, 2010)

Total Stars: six.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 23, 2010)

SMG better go down in price, Nintendo has enough money already to keep selling games at 50 bucks, especially Twilight Princess or SMG.


----------



## Entei Slider (May 23, 2010)

=D I love this game, I just beat the first Bee level and its secret *no spoiler =3*


----------



## Blue_Jay (May 23, 2010)

I've been playing this constantly. I have 46 stars so far.


----------



## Conor (May 23, 2010)

I really want this game to come out in Europe now ;|


----------



## Rocketman (May 23, 2010)

Luma Mee Luma Bop Welcome to the Luma Shop


----------



## Entei Slider (May 23, 2010)

I just got to world 3.
Anyone know what you got for all comet medals? I've been collecting them.


----------



## Blue_Jay (May 23, 2010)

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> I just got to world 3.
> Anyone know what you got for all comet medals? I've been collecting them.


Later on in the game, on all the galaxies that you got the medals on, a comet can appear, and it will offer you a new challenge to get another star.


----------



## Entei Slider (May 23, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:
			
		

> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh,mmkay thanks.


----------



## pielover6 (May 23, 2010)

You guys are making me envious >.>

I guess its time to get my pool cleaning tools again =/  I'm estimating I'll have enough money by June 20th.  28 more days! =/


----------



## SodaDog (May 23, 2010)

Guess what? i'm not buying this game coz u spoiled the ending.


----------



## Mr. L (May 23, 2010)

Just started, on the 1st level, and it's amazing.


----------



## Blue_Jay (May 23, 2010)

ToontownLeroy said:
			
		

> Guess what? i'm not buying this game coz u spoiled the ending.


The game is not even about a story. Who cares if you already know the ending.


----------



## SodaDog (May 23, 2010)

oh ok... i might get it i might not it is unlikely.


----------



## Mr. L (May 23, 2010)

ToontownLeroy said:
			
		

> oh ok... i might get it i might not it is unlikely.


No offense, but not getting the game just because the ending is spoiled is kinda stupid, the purpose of the game is to actually have fun *playing* it, not just trying to find the ending and never play it again.


----------



## Entei Slider (May 23, 2010)

I just finished the 2nd bee level *in world 4*


----------



## Mr. L (May 23, 2010)

I was wondering, how do you get a different type of Yoshi?I make mine eat those red fruits all the time but he doesn't change or anything.


----------



## NikoKing (May 23, 2010)

I just got the secret star in Rightside Down Galaxy.


----------



## Rawburt (May 23, 2010)

Got it today, and have to say a pretty good game, so far I'd say the biggest flaw is that it kinda feels like more of the same with the original Galaxy. This isn't a big problem for people who liked the first one, as this game has a lot of new gameplay mechanics (YOSHI), power ups, and awesome bosses to change things up, but if you were one who didn't like the original Galaxy all that much, I don't see why it'd be any different with this game, despite the change ups it feels very much like the original.

Of course if you liked Galaxy the first time around, I'd say this is a must buy, if not, I'd say rent it if you want to try it out.

Also, I just beat "Rock and Rollidillo" in World 2.


----------



## Blue_Jay (May 23, 2010)

I'm almost at Throwback galaxy. I have 57 stars and I need 60 to reach it.


----------



## Rawburt (May 23, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:
			
		

> I'm almost at Throwback galaxy. I have 57 stars and I need 60 to reach it.


When did you get the game? If it was today, you really blitzed through it =o


----------



## 4861 (May 23, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> I was wondering, how do you get a different type of Yoshi?I make mine eat those red fruits all the time but he doesn't change or anything.


You can't just eat the red fruits. Those aren't the power-ups. You need to find the red peppers, yellow eggplants, and blue apples. Those give Yoshi the powers.


----------



## Rocketman (May 23, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> ToontownLeroy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Especially when there really is no story.


----------



## Entei Slider (May 23, 2010)

Hey Silver, what world is throwback in?


----------



## Blue_Jay (May 23, 2010)

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> Hey Silver, what world is throwback in?


World 6


----------



## 8bit (May 23, 2010)

I Have Just Bought The Game.


----------



## Entei Slider (May 23, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:
			
		

> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AWWW T_T I'm in world 5...


----------



## Bulerias (May 23, 2010)

50 stars, world 5


----------



## Micah (May 23, 2010)

I think I've finally decided to pick up SMG2 next week. I'm a sucker for getting things when they come out.

The lack of a hub world still saddens me.


----------



## Hub12 (May 23, 2010)

This game is actually long.

Huge amount of stars. Over 200. o3o.


----------



## Rocketman (May 23, 2010)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> This game is actually long.
> 
> Huge amount of stars. Over 200. o3o.


Yes. This face: o3o


----------



## Blue_Jay (May 23, 2010)

Just got to Throwback Galaxy


----------



## Entei Slider (May 23, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:
			
		

> Just got to Throwback Galaxy


Was it in world 6?


----------



## Blue_Jay (May 23, 2010)

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> Silver Dragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. It's the third galaxy in world 6.


----------



## Bulerias (May 23, 2010)

Alright, I'm done for today.  I'm actually at 48 stars... man this game is great.  These kind of games only come up once in a few years, gotta savor it...


----------



## Tyeforce (May 24, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> I think I've finally decided to pick up SMG2 next week. I'm a sucker for getting things when they come out.
> 
> The lack of a hub world still saddens me.


There _is_ a hub; Spaceship Mario.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 24, 2010)

I just beat Honeybloom Galaxy in World 2. I would've been farther by now, but I had to work today (you would not _believe_ how many copies of Super Mario Galaxy 2 I sold! o_o), and I have to share with Andrew. He's farther than me because he got to play while I was at work, lol.

Honestly, this game is just freaking amazing. Everything about it... It's looking like it may very well be the greatest game I've ever played.


----------



## Yokie (May 24, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I just beat Honeybloom Galaxy in World 2. I would've been farther by now, but I had to work today (you would not _believe_ how many copies of Super Mario Galaxy 2 I sold! o_o), and I have to share with Andrew. He's farther than me because he got to play while I was at work, lol.
> 
> Honestly, this game is just freaking amazing. Everything about it... It's looking like it may very well be the greatest game I've ever played.


Now I want it really bad!  T_T


----------



## Tyeforce (May 24, 2010)

One of the greatest things about this game is its diversity. Every new level is completely different and unique from the last. It never bores you, and it keeps things very fresh. And Yoshi is very, _very_ fun. Well, the entire game is. XD But Yoshi is definitely one of the best parts. And the levels, of course. And the music...oh, the music!


----------



## NikoKing (May 24, 2010)

I like Yoshi's gameplay in this game way more than New Super Mario Bros. Wii .  You only played using him at about an average of like 20 mins in the whole game.  In Super Mario Galaxy 2 however, Yoshi is used a lot more, which is pretty awesome if you ask me  .


----------



## Tyeforce (May 24, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> I like Yoshi's gameplay in this game way more than New Super Mario Bros. Wii .  You only played using him at about an average of like 20 mins in the whole game.  In Super Mario Galaxy 2 however, Yoshi is used a lot more, which is pretty awesome if you ask me  .


And the new voice... X3

Can you believe that that's Kazumi Totaka's voice? XD


----------



## Rockman! (May 24, 2010)

World 4 - Working on Flipsville and Chompworks.


----------



## Metal_Sonic007 (May 24, 2010)

just basically starting up and all I got to say is I see how it got a 10 out of 10 score what a game only level 1.


----------



## Trundle (May 24, 2010)

Okay, I really need this game. I should rent it.


----------



## Mr. L (May 24, 2010)

I'm still on the first world with about 10 stars, taking it nice and slow.


----------



## Fontana (May 24, 2010)

I have to wait another month and 10 days. FML.


----------



## Gnome (May 24, 2010)

also dat grass texture.


----------



## pielover6 (May 24, 2010)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> I have to wait another month and 10 days. FML.


I feel your pain man, I feel it.

I have to wait an estimated 28 days. Thats assuming I work every other day,  which sometimes doesn't happen.

So I basically have to wait a month also =/  <small><small>dunno about the extra 10 days though...</small></small>


----------



## Mr. L (May 24, 2010)

How do you get prankster comets to appear? I have all of the comet coins I can currently get.


----------



## Rockman! (May 24, 2010)

I hate Chompworks with a passion but the music is the best.


----------



## Blue_Jay (May 24, 2010)

Just beat the main story part. It was kind of short compared to other Mario games, but I'm sure I'll enjoy this game for weeks to come since there are so many stars to collect. Oh yeah, the reward for beating Bowser is pretty cool too.


----------



## Entei Slider (May 24, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> I hate Chompworks with a passion but the music is the best.


I'm good at puzzles like that *assuming your on the golden chain chomp level*. So that level breezed by. I'm stuck trying to find the secret in upsidedizzy, Silver help meh!


----------



## Rockman! (May 24, 2010)

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohnononono, not the first star. THE SECOND ONE.


----------



## Rawburt (May 25, 2010)

Just beat the game with 120 stars, not to spoil anything but you get quite a surprise after that.

Also, after finishing this game, I have to say it's quite a masterpiece, might be my favorite Mario game ever.


----------



## Rockman! (May 25, 2010)

FFfffffuuuu, World 5. 43 Stars.


----------



## Micah (May 25, 2010)

I caved.

I'm going out to pick up this game in a little bit.


----------



## Yokie (May 25, 2010)

I'm really, really, really, really jealous. <.<


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 25, 2010)

I am gonna have to get SMG somehow, then I can buy this...


----------



## Yokie (May 25, 2010)

And btw I just completed SMG again, lol.


----------



## Blue_Jay (May 25, 2010)

I love this game a lot. It's hard for me to say which is my favorite, between this game and Super Mario Sunshine.


----------



## Mr. L (May 25, 2010)

Just got the hardest known star in the game:Flip-switch galaxy, the prankster comet.


----------



## Pokeman (May 25, 2010)

Getting it within a weak, just because i can. played the first one, got all stars.


----------



## Micah (May 25, 2010)

K, I now officially have it, though it was a tough choice between SMG2 and a Pokemon game. Gonna go play it now.


----------



## pielover6 (May 25, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> K, I now officially have it, though it was a tough choice between SMG2 and a Pokemon game. Gonna go play it now.


Lucky...


----------



## Tyeforce (May 25, 2010)

I'm now on World 4, and I'm absolutely LOVING it!! I can't believe these levels... It's like they're made out of pure fun! XD


----------



## Entei Slider (May 25, 2010)

ARGH, 1 star before Throwback T_T, gord dang the first galaxy of world 6 is haaaaaaaaaard...


----------



## Micah (May 25, 2010)

SMG2's a lot better than I expected. Still nowhere close to being my favorite Mario game but it's still pretty good.

World 1...6 stars XD


----------



## Entei Slider (May 25, 2010)

Ugh, I cant find any stars I missed T_T.


----------



## Rockman! (May 25, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I'm now on World 4, and I'm absolutely LOVING it!! I can't believe these levels... It's like they're made out of pure fun! XD


Wait until you get to World 5.
It's not all gumdrops and dandelions.

FFFFFF Boo Moon and Shiverburn are killing me.


----------



## SockHead (May 25, 2010)

World 4 - 50 Stars

I don't know if that's a lot for only World 4, but I've been collecting all the Comet Medals, and got a lot of Prankster Comet Power Stars.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 26, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just got to World 5 tonight. So far I've beaten Space Storm Galaxy and the hidden Star in Upside Dizzy Galaxy (which is IMPOSSIBLE without a second player helping you, and even then it's damn near impossible). I LOVED the second Star in Space Storm Galaxy. Not only is there the Buoy Base music, but slowing down time was AWESOME!!


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 26, 2010)

Is 25 bucks a good deal for SMG 1?


----------



## Rawburt (May 26, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Is 25 bucks a good deal for SMG 1?


Yup, go for it.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (May 26, 2010)

16 days to go :S At least it comes out after my exams are finished.


----------



## Rockman! (May 26, 2010)

I'm going to attempt Boo Moon.
I have 51 stars.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 26, 2010)

IT FINALLY CAME IN! I played it for an hour last night, then I had some other things to do. but it's pretty awesome so far.


----------



## Rockman! (May 26, 2010)

Going to attempt Boo Moon and Shiverburn.


----------



## PaJami (May 26, 2010)

I'm so far midway through World 3 and I love it! It's really great : D Also, just wondering, how many worlds are there? I'm going to guess 8 but what to I know


----------



## Mr. L (May 26, 2010)

cornman64 said:
			
		

> I'm so far midway through World 3 and I love it! It's really great : D Also, just wondering, how many worlds are there? I'm going to guess 8 but what to I know


Six, but there is a 7th world with ! galaxy in it, if you collect 120 stars, or I think if you collect all of them, not so sure.


----------



## Cybertooth (May 26, 2010)

This game is so horrible. I can't stand playing it. :/


----------



## Mr. L (May 26, 2010)

Cybertooth said:
			
		

> This game is so horrible. I can't stand playing it. :/


Great, another troll.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 27, 2010)

I have 101 Stars so far, and I gotta say, the game hasn't slowed down one bit since the beginning. I've loved every last second of it. It continues to wow me time and time again. And it just keeps getting better!


----------



## Rockman! (May 27, 2010)

Got to World 6 - Clockwork Ruins.
ALMOST THERE THROWBACK GALAXY.

I have to say ... throughout the game there have been a lot of cool Galaxies but I liked Flipsville and Slipsand the most.


----------



## Mr. L (May 27, 2010)

Just beat the main storyline, 120 stars.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 28, 2010)

Just beat Bowser for the last time. Wow. I mean _wow_. That was _EPIC_. And the ending... I'll admit, I cried. A lot. It was perfect! And tomorrow I get to go to...World S. Andrew already got there while I was at work today, and he's so excited for me to see it. XD


----------



## Mr. L (May 28, 2010)

Got all of the stars from each world (including S), and got the green stars from world 1 and 2.


----------



## Rockman! (May 28, 2010)

Got to Battle Belt today.

Need 70 stars and I'll get to the last boss.


----------



## Micah (May 28, 2010)

World 4 - 38 stars

So far my favorite galaxies are the Chompworks, and the beach one in world 4.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 28, 2010)

Sad though. I was hoping for Throwback in the Fifth Galaxy.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 28, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> World 4 - 38 stars
> 
> So far my favorite galaxies are the Chompworks, and the beach one in world 4.


Piantas? But only three, and it was small, and there was no Delfino music.


----------



## Zangy (May 28, 2010)

k i broke down and got this ripoff game. i'll tell you guys how bad it is later


----------



## Tyler (May 28, 2010)

Right now I have 81 stars. Without a doubt, Throwback Galaxy is my favorite level.


----------



## Rockman! (May 28, 2010)

I'm gonna go play now.
So close to the last boss ...


----------



## cornymikey (May 28, 2010)

You guys beat the game in 3 days?!?! WHOAH. Owell, i probably will too. But I'm not sure which game to get: This or Monster Hunter Tri


----------



## Micah (May 28, 2010)

Get Galaxy 2. It blew my expectations.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 28, 2010)

They haven't really beaten it. Just got half of the stars.


----------



## NikoKing (May 28, 2010)

Just finished Throwback Galaxy.  I'm not going to spoil anything, but it's going to tickle your nostalgic cravings if you are a big fan of the 3D mario games.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 29, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Get Galaxy 2. It blew my expectations.


I TOLD YOU IT WOULD! =D


----------



## Tyeforce (May 29, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Just finished Throwback Galaxy.  I'm not going to spoil anything, but it's going to tickle your nostalgic cravings if you are a big fan of the 3D mario games.


What's even better is World S. Also, it seems that there's one last galaxy in World S that appears after you collect all 120 Green Stars (I assume, that is), though I have no idea what it is, because I've been avoiding spoilers. I bet it's amazing, though.


----------



## Mr. L (May 29, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really? I have all of the green stars from worlds 1-4, I hope there is a secret galaxy after!


----------



## Rockman! (May 29, 2010)

Hey, is there a boss after 70 stars in World 6?


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 29, 2010)

The OST upsets me. No Hightail Falls Music or Slide Music.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 29, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Hey, is there a boss after 70 stars in World 6?


Yes, the final boss.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 29, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> The OST upsets me. No Hightail Falls Music or Slide Music.


I take it you downloaded a game rip?


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (May 29, 2010)

Urgh...I don't want any spoilers but this game seems so good...


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 29, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The actual OST.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 29, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The track list has been released? Is it the platinum version or the standard version?


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (May 29, 2010)

I need this game,but I am geting it in 2 weeks :'(


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 29, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Standard


----------



## Mr. L (May 29, 2010)

I wanna get the OST, but it's not out in North America yet ;~;....


----------



## Tyeforce (May 29, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's why, then. The two-disc platinum version should be complete. At least, that's how it was with the first Super Mario Galaxy.


----------



## Yokie (May 29, 2010)

AnimalCrossingcool said:
			
		

> I need this game,but I am geting it in 2 weeks :'(


Same here...


----------



## NikoKing (May 29, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> The OST upsets me. No Hightail Falls Music or Slide Music.


I ripped the Slider music, and I'll upload it to youtube later  .

Or like some other people in the thread said, you could just wait until the soundtrack comes out.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 29, 2010)

Yea, the platinum one isn't out yet.


----------



## NikoKing (May 29, 2010)

Well, here's my rip of the slider theme.

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/WW17kglI0SA'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/WW17kglI0SA' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Tyeforce (May 29, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Well, here's my rip of the slider theme.
> 
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/WW17kglI0SA'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> ...


You don't have the slower and faster versions that add and omit instruments from Rolling Coaster Galaxy? D:


----------



## Zangy (May 29, 2010)

I just got to the 2nd world. this game is stupid. in a good way


----------



## Rockman! (May 29, 2010)

Beat the main story.

The farthest I've gotten was to Rolling Coaster in World S.
I have ... 80 or so stars ...


----------



## Tyler (May 29, 2010)

I have 119 stars, right now. 

I will conquer this game tomorrow when I don't feel like punching my Wiimote through a wall.

This game gets pretty hard.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 29, 2010)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> I have 119 stars, right now.
> 
> I will conquer this game tomorrow when I don't feel like punching my Wiimote through a wall.
> 
> This game gets pretty hard.


Just so you know, the game's not over after 120 Stars.


----------



## Micah (May 29, 2010)

69 stars. World 6


----------



## NikoKing (May 29, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll probably consider it  .


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (May 29, 2010)

I want this game... so... badly... e__x


----------



## Mr. L (May 30, 2010)

Got all of the green stars in all of the Worlds except S, so close to getting that final secret galaxy...


----------



## Rockman! (May 30, 2010)

Got past Twisty Trials without dying!

I have 81 stars atm ... and the WORST galaxy by far is Flash Back.


----------



## Micah (May 30, 2010)

I love Flash Back. It was one of my favorite Galaxies. I think it was one of the few Prankster Comets that didn't give me any trouble.


----------



## Mr. L (May 30, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> I love Flash Back. It was one of my favorite Galaxies. I think it was one of the few Prankster Comets that didn't give me any trouble.


Don't you mean "Flash Black"?


----------



## Rockman! (May 30, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> I love Flash Back. It was one of my favorite Galaxies. I think it was one of the few Prankster Comets that didn't give me any trouble.


FFFFF NO. HATED THAT.


----------



## Princess (May 30, 2010)

Like..World..4 xD


----------



## Hub12 (May 30, 2010)

I'm still at World 0. asdf. Which means no game. =D


----------



## Zangy (May 30, 2010)

i'm on world 8


----------



## Micah (May 31, 2010)

Dammit. I'm stuck on the Beat Block Galaxy's prankster comet.

It's the most trouble I've had on a video game level since Super Monkey Ball: Banana Blitz. >_<


----------



## pielover6 (May 31, 2010)

You guys are making me jealous D=

I guess I'll work on getting 120 stars in SMG while I wait for SMG2 =/


----------



## NikoKing (May 31, 2010)

104 Stars. 

@topic:  Flash Back Galaxy was very fun imo  .  I hated Rolling Masterpiece's speedrun comet however :L .


----------



## Princess (May 31, 2010)

*censored.3.0* year World 5 B)


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 1, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> 104 Stars.
> 
> @topic:  Flash Back Galaxy was very fun imo  .  I hated Rolling Masterpiece's speedrun comet however :L .


Both were easy. I just can't find the green stars.


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 1, 2010)

Just beat the game and got Rosalina on my ship, 242 stars *censored.3.0* year.


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 1, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> Just beat the game and got Rosalina on my ship, 242 stars *censored.3.0* year.


Trying to get that very last star man, I can do that level pretty well but those Hammer Bros at the end always get me. =(


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 1, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hammer raep, never fails.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 1, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Just beat the game and got Rosalina on my ship, 242 stars *censored.3.0* year.</div>


*censored.3.0*. You could have put that in a spoiler, you know. >_>


----------



## gerardo781 (Jun 1, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty late there. Ugh...


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 1, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> Just beat the game and got Rosalina on my ship, 242 stars *censored.3.0* year.


*censored.1.3*.

I was hoping it was a cool secret besides that. ;-;


----------



## Vooloo (Jun 5, 2010)

pielover6 said:
			
		

> You guys are making me jealous D=
> 
> I guess I'll work on getting 120 stars in SMG while I wait for SMG2 =/


Same here. :'D


----------



## 8bit (Jun 5, 2010)

Done with the game 117 stars >:X I can't wait


----------



## Micah (Jun 5, 2010)

Finally got 120 stars. Off to beat Bowser again.


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a Super Mario Galaxy 2 discussion thread, you know. >_>


----------



## Yokie (Jun 5, 2010)

Still waiting...


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 5, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And some of us weren't as far as you dumb*censored.3.0*. Use spoilers. 

Got to the beginning of World 2, 12 stars so far.


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 5, 2010)

90 STARS. NEED 120.


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 5, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It seems that you are a dumb*censored.3.0* as well, as you're the one who read it, so it was your own risk.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 5, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unlike you, I don't game 24/7 *censored.1.2*. I doubt anyone here is as far as you yet, and if they were, they'd have the decency to use a spoiler. >.>


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 5, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1.I played 1-2 hours every other day, *censored.1.2*.
2.I repeat once again, you read it at your own risk.


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 5, 2010)

I'll spoil the whole game if you two don't stop gawking.


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 5, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> I'll spoil the whole game if you two don't stop gawking.


Go ahead, I've already finished it.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 5, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> I'll spoil the whole game if you two don't stop gawking.


What, Mario comes in, beats Bowser and saves Peach?

That's not really spoiling anything.


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 5, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then why are you so butthurt when you found out the end of the game, *censored.1.2*.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 5, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The surprise at the end obviously *censored.1.2*.


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 5, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. I'll spoil all the secrets.
The ending and everything you get after that.

NOW SHUT IT.


----------



## Callie (Jun 6, 2010)

The prank comet on the Flip-Swap galaxy is evil!!


----------



## Fillfall (Jun 6, 2010)

5 more days to go.


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 6, 2010)

92 Stars - HAVE
29 Stars - NEED

Such cruel, cruel irony.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 6, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> 92 Stars - HAVE
> 29 Stars - NEED
> 
> Such cruel, cruel irony.


No, you mean:

92 Stars - HAVE
*150* Stars - NEED


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 6, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. I need 120.

I have 96 now.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 6, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are 242 total Stars in the game.


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 6, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> There are 242 total Stars in the game.


I'm aware of that.

Ugh. Four galaxies are getting on my nerves.
AND I NEED FOUR STARS TO MAKE 100.


----------



## Micah (Jun 13, 2010)

http://gonintendo.com/viewstory.php?id=126769

In case some people haven't seen that yet.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 13, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> http://gonintendo.com/viewstory.php?id=126769
> 
> In case some people haven't seen that yet.


I saw it yesterday. Creepy, lol.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 13, 2010)

Which Galaxy/World thing is it in? I wanna see it now. o:

World/Galaxy 4 - 51 Stars - 21 Comet Coins


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 13, 2010)

I just beat the game with 120 Stars yesterday.

I now have 141 Stars.


----------



## PaJami (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm in world 5 right now, and just did the first planet. I think I have 42 stars (yeah, I'm trudging on slowly)


----------



## Micah (Jun 13, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Which Galaxy/World thing is it in? I wanna see it now. o:
> 
> World/Galaxy 4 - 51 Stars - 21 Comet Coins


It's in Shiverburn. I'm pretty sure it's in the last (non-secret) world.


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 13, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> http://gonintendo.com/viewstory.php?id=126769
> 
> In case some people haven't seen that yet.


They follow you throughout the WHOLE level.


----------



## Yokie (Jun 13, 2010)

Got it two days ago and have 132 stars. This game is way better than the first one.


----------

